# Reptile Resin Driftwood in Aquarium?



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,

Is it safe to use Reptile Resin Driftwood in an Aquarium? I saw a couple of interesting pieces from Petsmart - it is made by All Living Things. On the back of the label it says: 

"Contains a special Petsmart exclusive antimicrobial agent"

I assume any "antimicrorobial agent" is not safe in an aquarium but wanted to double check 

BTW - where are some good sources for large resin driftwood pieces in the west GTA?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not safe if it has the anti-microbial, Petsmart does sell the aquarium safe ones though.


----------

